# Hair infront of the eyes... I don't wanna cut it!



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Help please! I don't know what to do with the fur infront of Guapo's eyes! I want to see his beautiful eyes but the fur on his snout just won't stay down! With Mijo's the top part was the one covering his eyes, we just trimmed that back and it looked fine.. but with Guapo's its the bottom part that keeps sticking up! Other than trimming it, any suggestions? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Connie, my suggestion is: DON'T trim it! Try to comb it down a few times a day or do it with your hands. I bet in a couple of weeks his hair is long enough to 'fall' into place. All our pups went through that funky stage.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Connie~ Shadow's was like that. I would just smooth it down every time I pet her and comb it down each AM when I washed her face. It didn't take too long before it wasn't sticking up quite so much and we could see her eyes.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep...just give it a couple of weeks to grow. If you cut you will always be having to cut. I would put a drop or two of conditioner on my finger and smooth Cicero's down a couple of times a day. It won't be long till you see those beautiful eyes!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

They make a stuff called "Pet Silk-Top Knot Gel"--you can find it at PetEdge. It comes in a plasic jar and it is clear and thick. If you put a little on your finger and pet the hair down it will hold it pretty good. I use it on Quincy to help keep the hair out of his eyes for photos. It is kinda like doggy-hair spray,but in a gel form. It could help you get through this tough phase.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My experience was a little different. I waited months for Bailey's hair to be trained either up or down so I could see his eyes. The problem was, the way it grew I couldn't figure out which should be up, which down. I finally gave up and trimmed just the tiniest bit between his eyes and the difference was incredible. For the first time I saw my baby's beautiful face.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I wouldn't cut it... it can take months for it to regrow and then you'll have hair growing INTO Guapo's eyes during that time. Like everyone said, all the puppies go through this stage and his hair will be long enough, eventually to fall down. I always used to use my hands to press Kubrick's hair down as well.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Everyone of our babies go through this stage you just have to **** it back or band it up.

they go from this to this


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

pjewel said:


> My experience was a little different. I waited months for Bailey's hair to be trained either up or down so I could see his eyes. The problem was, the way it grew I couldn't figure out which should be up, which down. I finally gave up and trimmed just the tiniest bit between his eyes and the difference was incredible. For the first time I saw my baby's beautiful face.


I LOVE Bailey's look. The trim really made his eyes stand out. He looks great! Lyn


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup. What they said. :biggrin1:

It is challenging to wait this stage out though, but if you want Guapo to have longer bangs and muzzle hair, you have to be patient. Eventually, it does grow down more. I agree that seeing the eyes is very important though. In my case, having a black Hav means the eyes get lost and I LOVE Ricky's eyes! We are now growing out his bangs, but man oh man. It's hard not to snip, snip, snip!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Not sure what happened to the pictures, just click on each and you will see the difference.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> I LOVE Bailey's look. The trim really made his eyes stand out. He looks great! Lyn


I agree. In our case it really worked. I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Dont trim it! Just use some hair spray or momma spit and gently push it down. As it grows out it will not be in the eyes.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

MOMMA SPIT! I love it! Thanks everyone, we'll tough it out then!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

"Momma spit" is a cute term. LOL! You can also use something like vaseline. It is a little harder to wash out, but not as drying to the hair as some of the gels can be.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

What happens if it is trimmed accidentally? The groomer we use trimmed Luna around her eyes and top of her muzzle. He never did this before and I'm not happy about it either. I'm thinking of doing my own grooming now so these things do not happen. He's a great groomer, has given me some tips, and Luna is comfortable with him, but this is a big oops!!! I'm wondering if he was overwhelmed with everyone bringing in their dogs at the moment. I only take her every five weeks. The other weeks I'll bathe her, etc.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It will grow out - don't worry. You can keep it trimmed or if you really want it to grow out, just know that you will have to endure the awkward phase as it sticks out in front of the eyes, but you can train it down until it is long enough to stay down all by itself.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks! It isn't as bad as it sounds, just a trim around the eyes and very top of her muzzle. I don't know what possessed my groomer to trim her eyes this time. He does a great job on Luna.

Thanks again!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

brugmansia said:


> Thanks! It isn't as bad as it sounds, just a trim around the eyes and very top of her muzzle. I don't know what possessed my groomer to trim her eyes this time. He does a great job on Luna.
> 
> Thanks again!


I had a recent similar experience with Lulu. I took her to a new groomer once and said, very clearly, just bath and brush please. No clipping. When I picked her up she had been clipped around the inside of her eyes. Now I have to go through the growing out again. She was just at the point of it getting bushy so I guess the groomer thought she was doing something good. Arghh.
I do like a little row of bangs above the eyes though. If I pull it all up in a top knot it seems to look like their eyes are being pulled open. You know what I mean?
Carole


----------

